# More Mesquite pics



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I wanted to see how a "crook" in a Mesquite tree would look so I took one that was at a 90 and sliced off the "elbow". Cut it a little thicker than I intended but then sliced up that piece and this is the result. Good looking grain I think.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I think you got what you were looking for ! Nice stuff.

That first cut has a high pucker factor don't it?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That is a beautiful wood. Color is fantastic.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> I think you got what you were looking for ! Nice stuff.
> 
> That first cut has a high pucker factor don't it?


It was a pain to try and feed it straight. Might have been easier with the chain saw but I couldn't find anyone to hold it while I cut it. Should have done it while you and Steve were here.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Awsome wood !!!!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

When you going to come getcha some?


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'll call 2morrow and maybe we can meet up you need any cocobolo or ceder???

P.S We need to slip off to my ranch and get some wood and shoot some pigs


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Pig's at the ranch*

Here's a couple we trapped last weekend think we caught 8-9 only about 1000 left !!!!!


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*one more try*


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Nice looking mesquite! That first cut is always fun isn't it. There are some 'techniques' that make it a little easier and safer...especially with the bigger stuff. Looking good! gb


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I've noticed more than once while watching Woodworks w/ david marks on tv that while he's cutting something large on the bandsaw a third hand appears out of no where? We could all use one of those.

later, biggreen


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

deerdude2000 said:


> I'll call 2morrow and maybe we can meet up you need any cocobolo or ceder???
> 
> P.S We need to slip off to my ranch and get some wood and shoot some pigs


I could use some more cocobolo. Love to shoot some pigs - those in the trap look like a good size. I shot one at our place last year and we seasoned it and put it on the pit whole. We took it off, laid it on butcher paper and dug in - nothing left but a skeleton when we finished. Man, it was good.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

galvbay said:


> Nice looking mesquite! That first cut is always fun isn't it. There are some 'techniques' that make it a little easier and safer...especially with the bigger stuff. Looking good! gb


Time for some "lessons". I need to come by and drop off the Mesquite you wanted - and learn.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

biggreen said:


> I've noticed more than once while watching Woodworks w/ david marks on tv that while he's cutting something large on the bandsaw a third hand appears out of no where? We could all use one of those.
> 
> later, biggreen


That's why I needed you to hold it while I cut it with the chainsaw. Might have had 3 hands when we got through.


----------

